# drillilng through magnets



## aggromere (Aug 28, 2010)

I was thinking about buying some magnetic disks and trying to make a pen with a closure system like the zen pen.  would it wreck a metal lathe to drill and turn a magnet?  I 'm thinking it would get all stuck to the steel parts and they would never come off.  What do you think?


----------



## mredburn (Aug 28, 2010)

If the magnet doesnt shatter as you try to drill it the shavings would be difficult to remove from some places. YOu might try Ebay and see if you can buy the size you want first. Its not something I would recommend.


----------



## micharms (Aug 28, 2010)

aggromere said:
			
		

> I was thinking about buying some magnetic disks and trying to make a pen with a closure system like the zen pen.  would it wreck a metal lathe to drill and turn a magnet?  I 'm thinking it would get all stuck to the steel parts and they would never come off.  What do you think?



Check out Lee Valley Tools. Here's the link to their ring magnets.http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=40075&cat=1,42363,42348&ap=2

Michael


----------



## arioux (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi,

there is few interesting magnet there.  A 11.5 mm inside diameter and 12mm out side might be usable

http://www.supermagnetman.net/index.php?cPath=41


----------



## aggromere (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 28, 2010)

You can drill a rare earth magnet. I start with a spring loaded center punch that has a tip that was ground down to about the size an ice pick. After "snapping" the center 5 or 6 times, I use one of the small diamond Dremel drill bits to make a pilot hole. Once the pilot hole has been established, I use a cheap "titanium" coated drill bit (not a brad point) coated with Liquid Wrench or Kool Tool cutting oil. Works every time.


----------



## cnccutter (Aug 28, 2010)

Peter I buy my magnets from these guys. quick service and they have lots of different kinds and shapes. give them a look and maybe they can save you from having to try an drill your own.

http://www.gaussboys.com/


Erik


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 28, 2010)

or, you could make some rings the size you want, and get them magnatized.
quite a few larger machine shops, or metal sesting shops have the ability to do this


----------



## aggromere (Aug 28, 2010)

have any of you tried to make a magnetic joint like in the zen pen?  I thought I could drill out the blank big enough to epoxy the magnet in and cover it will a segment of wood and make the pen.  Wonder if that would work?


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 29, 2010)

You will need an extra strong magnet if the magnet is sandwiched between wood, even if that wood over the magnet is very thin.  I would not be afraid to drill magnets, but I would want to first have a demagnatizer so you can demagnetize your drill bits and collets.


----------

